# IN  REMEMBRANCE---2018 AD



## Truth Seeker

*I wrote your name on the sand .... but the waves washed it away.
           I wrote your name on the sky .... but the wind blew it away.
           I wrote your name on my heart .... and forever it will stay.
*Author Unknown**


​


----------



## Tonguez

Dame Cheryll Sotheran, the founding chief executive of Te Papa National Museum of New Zealand has died, aged 72.


----------



## Ed Laprade

And so it begins anew.


----------



## trappedslider

https://www.deseretnews.com/article...ter-a-lifetime-spent-going-to-the-rescue.html

President Thomas S. Monson, 16th prophet of the LDS Church, dies after a lifetime spent going 'to the rescue'


----------



## billd91

https://www.theguardian.com/music/2018/jan/02/rick-hall-muscle-shoals-record-producer-dies-aged-85

Legendary Muscle Shoals producer Rick Hall loses fight with cancer at 85.


----------



## Raunalyn

Actor and singer Jon Paul Steuer, best known for his role as a Klingon Alexander Rozhenko in Star Trek: The Next Generation, has died aged 33. 

http://www.newsweek.com/who-jon-pau...d-grace-under-fire-child-actor-dead-33-771632


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Astronaut John Young died yesterday.  He was 87.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comedian Jerry Van Dyke, the younger brother of Dick Van Dyke, died yesterday.  He was 86.

Jerry starred in the infamous _My Mother, the Car_ and _Coach._  More recently, he had a recurring role on _The Middle._


----------



## Tonguez

NZ Politician Jim Anderton has died aged 79. He was Deputy PM in 1999 and retired as NZ's longest, continuously serving MP


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ray Thomas of the Moody Blues died last Thursday of prostate cancer.  He was 76.


----------



## billd91

Actor Donnelly Rhodes has passed away.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mikio Fujioka has died.
http://loudwire.com/babymetal-guitarist-fujioka-mikio-dead/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eddie Clarke has died.
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2018/jan/11/fast-eddie-clarke-motorhead-guitarist-dies


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Christa Leigh Steele-Knudslien has been killed.
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/cri...d-stabbed-beaten-death-home-article-1.3747916


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Doreen Tracy, one of the original Mouseketeers, died Wednesday of pneumonia.  She was 74.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Keith Jackson has died.

https://sports.yahoo.com/iconic-college-football-announcer-keith-jackson-dies-160933683.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Edgar Ray Killen has died.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/edgar-ray-killen-mississippi-burnings-ku-klux-klan-leader-dead-at-92/


----------



## cmad1977

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Edgar Ray Killen has died.
> 
> https://www.cbsnews.com/news/edgar-ray-killen-mississippi-burnings-ku-klux-klan-leader-dead-at-92/




Alas. If only It had happened 91 years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bobby Zarin has died.
http://www.cnn.com/2018/01/14/entertainment/bobby-zarin-real-housewives-dead/index.html


----------



## Tonguez

Cranberries singer Dolores O'Riordan dies aged 46
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-42696376


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer-songwriter Denise LaSalle, best known for "Trapped By a Thing Called Love", died last Monday.  She was 78.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Gospel singer Edwin Hawkins died today of pancreatic cancer.  He was 74.

The Edwin Hawkins Singers had a hit with "O Happy Day" and sang on Melanie's hit "Lay Down {Candles In the Rain)".


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jessica Falkholt has died.
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-australia-42713522


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tyler Hilinski has committed suicide.

https://sports.yahoo.com/police-was...t-self-inflicted-gunshot-wound-041541168.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jo Jo White has died.
https://bleacherreport.com/articles...-and-hall-of-famer-jo-jo-white-dies-at-age-71


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Oscar winning actress Dorothy Malone, who was in _Peyton Place, _died yesterday.  She was 92.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

French chef Paul Bocuse died today.  He was 91.


----------



## Truth Seeker

*Chicago Rapper Fredo Santana Dead at 27*

*Fredo Santana*, Chicago drill rapper and cousin of Chief Keef, has died at the age of 27.


While no cause of death was officially revealed, TMZ reports that the rapper born *Derrick Coleman *suffered a fatal seizure Friday night in Los Angeles.

*In Remembrance*


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jim Rodford has died.
https://www.msn.com/en-us/music/new...bassist-dead-at-76/ar-AAuWxX4?ocid=spartandhp..


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bob Smith, the first openly gay comic to appear on _The Tonight Show,_ died yesterday after a long struggle with ALS.  He was 59.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

John Coleman, who co-founded the Weather Channel, died yesterday.  He was 83.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dave Holland has died.
http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/report-former-judas-priest-drummer-dave-holland-dead-at-69/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Connie Sawyer, the oldest working actress in Hollywood, died today.  She was 105.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jazz musician Hugh Masekala died today of prostate cancer.  He was 78.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Naomi Parker Fraley has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2018/01/23/us/fraley-rosie-the-riveter-dies/index.html


----------



## Ryujin

Ursula K LeGuin has died.

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/23/...ed-for-her-fantasy-fiction-is-dead-at-88.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Simon Shelton, who played Tinky Winky on _Teletubbies,_ died January 17, days before he would have been 52.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Country singer Lari White died yesterday of cancer.  She was 52.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joel Taylor has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/joel-taylor-star-discovery-channel-115445837.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mark E. Smith of the Fall died today.  He was 60.


----------



## Eltab

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Joel Taylor has died.



Given what he did for a living, I expected completely different circumstances - like trying to warn people to take shelter from a NASTY storm.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Naomi Parker Fraley, the Real Rosie the Riveter, Dies at 96


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Cartoonist Mort Walker, who created _Beetle Bailey_ and _Hi and Lois_, died today.  He was 94.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ingvar Kampra has died.
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/ikea-says-founder-ingvar-kamprad-died-91-111844081--finance.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Marcos Carvajal has died.
https://sports.yahoo.com/former-mlb...mid-countrys-medicine-shortage-164321744.html


----------



## Scott DeWar

GrayLinnorm said:


> Cartoonist Mort Walker, who created _Beetle Bailey_ and _Hi and Lois_, died today.  He was 94.




From the Wikipedia:

"Graduating from Northeast High School, he attended one year at Kansas City Junior College in 1942-43[12] before going to the University of Missouri. Walker's physical presence in Columbia is noted by The Shack, which was a rambling burger joint behind Jesse Hall on Conley Avenue."

The location known as the shack was torn down about a couple of decades ago for a jewelry store and another alumni center on the UMC campus. It is sad, so very sad. They did put up a memorial


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mark Salling, who played Puck on _Glee,_ has apparently committed suicide.  He was 35. 

Salling was awaiting sentencing after pleading guilty to having child pornography.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Rasual Butler and Leah LaBelle were killed in a traffic accident.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Dennis Edwards, a Hall of Fame singer who sang with the Temptations, died yesterday from meningitis.  He was 74.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Businessman and philanthropist John Huntsman Sr. died today.  He was 80.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Louis Zorich, who played Paul Reiser's father on _Mad About You,_ died Tuesday.  He was 93.

Zorich also appeared on _Brooklyn Bridge, The Muppets Take Manhattan,_ and _Dirty Rotten Scoundrels._


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Edwin Jackson has died.
https://bleacherreport.com/articles/2757667-colts-linebacker-edwin-jackson-dies-at-age-26


----------



## GrayLinnorm

John Mahoney, who was best known for playing Frasier's father, died yesterday.  He was 77.


----------



## freyar

Joseph Polchinski, one of the world's leading string theorists, died Friday Feb 2 at the age of 63.  He won many awards for his work, most recently a share of the $3-million 2017 Breakthrough Prize in Fundamental Physics.  While most famous for discoveries in string theory, his work also influenced our understanding of more traditional particle physics and even solid state physics, and he reinvigorated the study of Hawking's black hole information loss puzzle in 2012. NPR aired an interview about him yesterday here.

Joe was also my PhD supervisor and a mentor for me well after I finished my degree, so this hits close to home for me.  On a personal level, Joe had a great sense of humor and always seemed to come at life full speed.  And, unlike most intellectuals of his stature (or lesser), he was genuinely more interested in other people's success than his own.


----------



## Rune

My condolences, freyar.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John Perry Barlow has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/tech/eff-founder-internet-activist-john-234733862.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Drummer and actor Mickey Jones died yesterday.  He was 76.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Muhiyidin Moye has been killed.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/black-lives-matter-activist-snatched-173730182.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jill Messick has committed suicide.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/former-miramax-executive-rose-mcgowan-004022062.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Reg Cathey, who was in _The Wire_ and _House of Cards_, died today of lung cancer.  He was 59.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor and Ambassador to Mexico John Gavin died today.  He was 86.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Singer Vic Damone ("On the Street Where You Live") died yesterday.  He was 89.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Daryle Singletary has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/gma/country-star-daryle-singletary-dead-46-180631953.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comedian Marty Allen, a regular on talk and game shows for decades, died yesterday.  He was 95.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Broadway star and five time Tony nominee Jan Maxwell died Sunday from meningitis and breast cancer.  She was 61.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Don Carter has died.
http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/22453342/don-carter-former-dallas-mavericks-owner-dies-84


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Victor Milán has died.
https://www.sfsite.com/news/2018/02/13/obituary-victor-milan/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Evangelist Billy Graham has died.  He was 99.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nanette Fabray has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/missing-c...-days-ago-221436037--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sridevi has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2018/02/24/asia/sridevi-dies-bollywood-actress-intl/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Emma Chambers has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/emma-chambers-notting-hill-actress-204846752.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Animator Bud Luckey, who worked on _Sesame Street_ and for Pixar, died yesterday.  He was 83.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ensa Cosby has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/gma/bill-cosbys-daughter-ensa-dies-44-202103199--abc-news-celebrities.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott Westgarth has died.
https://bleacherreport.com/articles...estgarth-dies-in-hospital-after-winning-fight


----------



## billd91

Columnist Cynthia Heimel has passed away at 70.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

David Ogden Stiers (_M*A*S*H, Beauty and the Beast_) died today of bladder cancer.  He was 75.


----------



## freyar

Sir Roger Bannister, first to run an under-4-minute mile, passed away at 88.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Davide Astori has died.
http://www.espn.com/soccer/fiorenti...-davide-astori-dies-aged-31-serie-a-postponed


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Rapper Craig Mack died yesterday.  He was 46.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

British comedian Sir Ken Dodd died Sunday.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Fashion designer Hubert de Givenchy died last Saturday.  He was 91.


----------



## Homicidal_Squirrel

Stephen Hawking died.


----------



## Mark CMG

Stephen Hawking has passed.

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-43396008


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

T. Berry Brazelton has died.
http://www.apnewsarchive.com/2018/R...at-age-99/id-108beb40595e4e31859828e3230faac8


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tom Benson has died.
https://amp.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3...m=no;conf=nfc;dvsn=ncs;plyr=drew_brees&sr=amp


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Louise Slaughter has died.
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/vete...ouise-slaughter-dies-145529597--politics.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Abu Zarin Hussin has died.
https://nypost.com/2018/03/16/famed-snake-whisperer-dies-after-cobra-bite/


----------



## Ryujin

Iconic Canadian comedian Mike MacDonald has died. He was 63.

https://twitter.com/search?q=mike+macdonald&ref_src=twsrc


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Yann Arnaud has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/cirque-du...-fatal-173604850--abc-news-entertainment.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Adrian Lamo has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/adrian-lamo-hacker-turned-chelsea-170201405.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thomas Phelan has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2018/03/18/us/ny-firefighter-911-death/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sudan the Rhino has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/gma/last-male...s-leaving-071803959--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Frank Pucci has died.
http://loudwire.com/necrophagia-frank-killjoy-pucci-dead-48/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Larry Kwong, the first hockey player to break the NHL color barrier, died March 15.  He was 94.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nokie Edwards has died.
http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...edwards-ventures-obituary-20180312-story.html


----------



## ccs

Toys-R-Us (USA) has died.

1948 (or 1957 if counting from when we evolved into an actual toy store) - March 21st 2018.

Yes, the doors are still open as we officially liquidate starting March 22nd.  But that's just scavengers stripping the corpse.

R.I.P. Geoffrey.


----------



## Legatus Legionis

.


----------



## Ed Laprade

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Nokie Edwards has died.
> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...edwards-ventures-obituary-20180312-story.html




The end of an era. The Ventures were my favorite instrumental band. Got hooked on them by my older brother in the early sixties.


----------



## billd91

ccs said:


> Toys-R-Us (USA) has died.
> 
> 1948 (or 1957 if counting from when we evolved into an actual toy store) - March 21st 2018.
> 
> Yes, the doors are still open as we officially liquidate starting March 22nd.  But that's just scavengers stripping the corpse.
> 
> R.I.P. Geoffrey.




As has the store chain's founder, Charles Lazarus


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jose Flores has died.
https://nypost.com/2018/03/22/veteran-jockey-dies-after-sickening-accident-during-race/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Arnaud Beltrame has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/french-hero-officer-swapped-himself-hostage-dies-053507302.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

DuShon Monique Brown (_Chicago Fire_) died yesterday.  She was 49.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Zeke Upshaw has died.
https://bleacherreport.com/articles...fter-collapsing-on-court-during-g-league-game


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Linda Brown has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/linda-brown-center-brown-v-215522607.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

José Antonio Abreu has died.
https://www.npr.org/sections/therec...-envisioned-musical-education-for-all-dead-at


----------



## freyar

Richard Taylor, experimental physicist at Stanford, passed away on Feb 22.  He shared the Nobel Prize for the discovery that protons are made of smaller particles --- we'd now call this the discovery of quarks.


----------



## billd91

Steven Bochco, creator of Hill Street Blues, has passed away.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Emilio Pachon has died.
https://www.menshealth.com/entertainment/a19630863/emilio-pachon-marvel-avengers/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Winnie Mandela has died.

http://ewn.co.za/2018/04/02/winnie-madikizela-mandela-has-died


----------



## billd91

Former Guatemalan dictator, Efrain Rios Montt has died.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Thomas Sullivan has died.
https://sports.yahoo.com/wwe-hall-famer-luscious-johnny-valiant-killed-struck-truck-034934040.html


----------



## Ryujin

Isao Takahata has died.

https://www.theguardian.com/film/2018/apr/06/studio-ghibli-co-founder-isao-takahata-dies-aged-82


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cecil Taylor has died.
https://www.billboard.com/articles/...cil-taylor-pioneer-free-jazz-movement-dies-89


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Michael Goolaerts has died.
http://www.bbc.com/sport/cycling/43691211


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Children's show actor and voice artist Chuck McCann died yesterday of heart failure.  He was 83.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Mitzi Shore, owner of The Comedy Store and mother of Pauly Shore, died today.  She was 87.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Milos Forman has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/14/entertainment/milos-forman-obit/index.html


----------



## Mistwell

Goodbye Art Bell. Thanks for all the years of entertainment, imagination, and dreaming. 

https://www.reviewjournal.com/local/local-nevada/pahrump-based-radio-host-art-bell-dies-at-72/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Drill sergeant turned actor R. Lee Ermey died today from pneumonia.  He was 74.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Daedra Charles-Furlow has died.

https://www.knoxnews.com/story/spor...etball-star-daedra-charles-dies-49/518502002/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hal Greer has died.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## billd91

Night Court star Harry Anderson has passed. I loved his magic act guest spots on SNL.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Carl Kasell, a newscaster for NPR and the announcer for their show_Wait Wait... Don't Tell Me,_ died today.  He was 84.


----------



## trappedslider

Former first lady Barbra Bush has passed away https://www.yahoo.com/news/barbara-bush-enforcer-political-dynasty-dead-234738150.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Carl Kasell has died.
https://www.npr.org/2018/04/17/5286...ell-dies-at-84-after-a-lifelong-career-on-air


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Wrestler Bruno Sammartino died today.  He was 82.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tim Bergling has died.
https://www.billboard.com/articles/news/dance/8358389/avicii-dead-tim-bergling


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Verne Troyer, best known for playing Mini-Me in the Austin Powers movies, died today.  He was 49.


----------



## megamania

Vern Troyer aka Mini Me from Austin Powers series.  49 yrs old.


oop-  someone beat me to it.

http://people.com/movies/verne-troyer-dies-at-49/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Reid Collins has died.
https://www.cnn.com/videos/us/2018/04/21/cnn-reid-collins-dead.cnn


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

David S. Buckel has committed suicide.
https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/15/us/david-buckel-gay-rights-attorney-suicide/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bob Dorough, who wrote songs for _Schoolhouse Rock,_ died today.  He was 94.


----------



## Eltab

GrayLinnorm said:


> Bob Dorough, who wrote songs for _Schoolhouse Rock_



I remember those when I was a kid.
I bought the videotape (and then the DVD and then the BlueRay) so my kids could get a leg up on _their_ 3rd-grade homework too.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Producer Paul Junger Witt (_The Golden Girls_) died today of cancer.  He was 77.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Charles Neville has died.

https://www.npr.org/sections/therec...es-neville-of-the-neville-brothers-dies-at-79


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Larry Harvey has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2018/04/28/us/burning-man-founder-dies/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Pamela Gidley has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/pamela-gidley-dies-twin-peaks-141938829.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tim Calvert has died.
http://loudwire.com/forbidden-nevermore-guitarist-tim-calvert-dead/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Aaron Traywick has died.
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-43973588


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jabo Starkshas died.
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/01/obituaries/jabo-starks-drummer-for-james-brown-dies-at-79.html


----------



## Ryujin

*EDIT* Clearly I need some caffeine.


----------



## billd91

Ryujin said:


> James Bond star Roger Moore has died.
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-40018422




psst... that was last year.


----------



## Ryujin

billd91 said:


> psst... that was last year.




In my defence...... I have no defence.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ryujin said:


> In my defence...... I have no defence.




Feels.  I did the same thing regarding a beauty pageant winner a couple years ago...and in my case, I was the one who reported it both times.


----------



## billd91

Former California governor George Deukmejian has died.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ben Graves has died.
http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/fo...mer-ben-graves-dies-after-battle-with-cancer/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Scott Hutchison has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/11/euro...-hutchison-missing-body-found-intl/index.html


----------



## Raunalyn

Margot Kidder has died...

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment...got-kidder-dead-age-69-montana-170231225.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tom Wolfe has passed away.
http://money.cnn.com/2018/05/15/news/tom-wolfe-obituary/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Glenn Branca has died.
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2018/may/14/glenn-branca-dead-guitarist-composer


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Playboy Playmate Stephanie Adams, who was a descendant of former presidents John and John Quincy Adams, committed suicide.  She was 47.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Character actor Joseph Campanella died Wednesday.  He was 93.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Patricia Morrison died today.  She was 103.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Billy Cannon has died.
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Clint Walker (_Cheyenne, The Dirty Dozen_​) died yesterday.  He was 90.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Philip Roth has passed.
https://www.cnn.com/2018/05/23/us/philip-roth-dies/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Glenn Snoddy has died.
https://pitchfork.com/news/glenn-snoddy-fuzz-pedal-inventor-dead-at-96/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Elizabeth Sung has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/elizabeth-sung-dies-63-actress-142759627.html


----------



## Scott DeWar

Alen Beam  of Apollo 12 passed at age 86


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kirk Kerkorian has died
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-33154082


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Josh Martin has died.
https://consequenceofsound.net/2018/05/anal-:):):):)-josh-martin-dead/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Blake Painter has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/deadliest-catch-star-blake-painter-found-dead-38-194513655.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Nick Meglin, the editor of Mad, died last Saturday of a heart attack.  He was 82.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dwight Clark has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/sports/dwight-clarks-wife-tweets-49ers-legend-husband-died-230749790.html


----------



## billd91

Robert Mandan, probably best known as Chester Tate on *Soap* has died.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kate Spade has comitted suicide.

http://www.tmz.com/2018/06/05/kate-spade-dead-dies/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jerry Maren, the last remaining Munchkin from _The Wizard of Oz_, died.  He was 98.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Adult film star Johnnie Keyes, best known for performing with Marilyn Chambers in _Behind the Green Door,_ died Sunday of a stroke.  He was 78.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ralph Santolla has died.
http://loudwire.com/former-deicide-guitarist-ralph-santolla-dead-at-48/


----------



## billd91

Anthony Bourdain has committed suicide.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Alan O'Neill, who was on _Sons of Anarchy,_ has died.  He was 47.


----------



## Ed Laprade

I saw on Facebook that Dean Martin has died at 101.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ed Laprade said:


> I saw on Facebook that Dean Martin has died at 101.




As in the Rat Pack guy?  Martin & Lewis?  Martini in hand?  He died in December 1995.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Danny Kirwan has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/fleetwood-mac-guitarist-danny-kirwan-154849844.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Maria Bueno has died.
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2018/jun/09/maria-bueno-brazilian-tennis-star-dies-aged-78


----------



## Ed Laprade

Dannyalcatraz said:


> As in the Rat Pack guy?  Martin & Lewis?  Martini in hand?  He died in December 1995.




Ah, I couldn't remember if he had or not. Should have looked it up. Weird that someone posted about it now. And yes, that Deano.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Eunice Gayson, the first ever Bond girl, died yesterday.  She was 90.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

David Douglas Duncan has died.
https://www.npr.org/sections/pictur...-photographer-of-wars-and-picasso-dies-at-102


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lorraine Gordon has died.
https://www.npr.org/sections/therec...on-guardian-of-legendary-jazz-club-dies-at-95


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kenyatta Jones has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/sports/former-nfl-lineman-kenyatta-jones-dead-39-175234444--nfl.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jackson Odell has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/jackson-odell-goldbergs-actor-dies-181911157.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Neal E. Boyd has died.
http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2018/06/11/americas-got-talent-winner-neal-boyd-dead-at-42.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

D.J. Fontana has died
https://abcnews.go.com/Entertainmen...lvis-presley-drummer-dj-fontana-died-55889976


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Leslie Grantham has died.
https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-44494734


----------



## billd91

Matt “Guitar” Murphy, band mate of the Blues Brothers, has died.


----------



## trappedslider

Christopher Stasheff 

https://locusmag.com/2018/06/christopher-stasheff-1944-2018/

Writer Christopher Stasheff, 74, died June 10, 2018. Stasheff is best known for his long-running Warlock universe, blending SF and fantasy elements, launched with his debut The Warlock in Spite of Himself (1969) and continuing through several sub-series.


----------



## Zardnaar

My mother 6/6/2018.


----------



## Rune

Zardnaar said:


> My mother 6/6/2018.




Condolences, Zardnaar.


----------



## Eltab

Zardnaar said:


> My mother 6/6/2018.




My condolences.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jahseh Onfroy has been killed.
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-44529367


----------



## Scott DeWar

Zardnaar, I am very sorry for you.


----------



## Sadras

Zardnaar said:


> My mother 6/6/2018.




My condolences.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Leon White has died.
https://bleacherreport.com/articles...al&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jeanine Pepler has committed suicide.
https://pagesix.com/2018/06/20/publicist-jeanine-pepler-dies-by-suicide-at-50/


----------



## billd91

Koko, the sign-language-speaking gorilla, has died at 46.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Charles Krauthammer has died.
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...tor-and-pulitzer-prize-winner-dead-at-68.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Vincent Paul Abbot has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/vinnie-paul-co-founder-metal-band-pantera-dies-040315883.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jason Johnson has died

https://sports.yahoo.com/world-outlaws-driver-jason-johnson-dies-wreck-141831921.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Richard Harrison has died.
http://www.tmz.com/2018/06/25/old-man-pawn-stars-dead-richard-harrison/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Joseph Jackson has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment...iconic-show-biz-family-dies-89-161151265.html


----------



## billd91

Harlan Ellison has passed away. I loved his rants. He was a gold standard to which I aspire.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Matt Cappotelli has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/former-wwe-star-matt-cappotelli-013151922.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gudrun Burwitz has died.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...ory.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.9729db8fedc2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jahvante Smart has been killed.
https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...oronto-rapper-smoke-dawg-shot-dead/749557002/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ed Schultz has died.
http://money.cnn.com/2018/07/05/media/ed-schultz-death/index.html


----------



## Ryujin

Legendary comic artist Steve Ditko has died at 90 years of age.

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/steve-ditko-dead-spider-man-creator-was-90-1125489


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Man.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ryker Gamble, Alexey Lyakh and Megan Scraper have died in an accidental fall.
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/3-youtube-vloggers-die-tragic-210038162.html


----------



## Ed Laprade

Ryujin said:


> Legendary comic artist Steve Ditko has died at 90 years of age.
> 
> https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/steve-ditko-dead-spider-man-creator-was-90-1125489




Not only Spidy, but Dr. Strange as well. Plus Mr. A, for those familiar with that character.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tyler Honeycutt has died.

https://sports.yahoo.com/former-ucl...dead-following-shootout-police-175759738.html


----------



## Rabulias

Ed Laprade said:


> Not only Spidy, but Dr. Strange as well. Plus Mr. A, for those familiar with that character.




And Mr A led to The Question (also by Ditko), which inspired Rorshach of _Watchmen_.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor and singer Tab Hunter died yesterday.  He was 86.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Frank Ramsey has died.
https://bleacherreport.com/articles...riginal-sixth-man-frank-ramsey-dies-at-age-86


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Billy Knight has been found dead.

https://sports.yahoo.com/former-ucl...-posting-cryptic-youtube-video-213922939.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Darryl Rogers has died.
https://www.mlive.com/spartans/index.ssf/2018/07/former_michigan_state_detroit.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jenny Phillips has died.
https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2...ory.html?p1=Article_Recommended_ReadMore_Pos2


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nancy Sinatra has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/14/entertainment/nancy-sinatra-dead-at-101/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Roger Perry has died.
https://variety.com/2018/film/obitu...y-dead-star-trek-harrigan-and-son-1202873294/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ray Emery has died.

http://www.espn.com/nhl/story/_/id/24106449/former-goalie-ray-emery-drowns-swimming


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Gabe Rivera has died.
https://sports.yahoo.com/former-steelers-first-round-pick-gabe-rivera-dies-145002322.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Denis Ten has been killed.

https://sports.yahoo.com/figure-skater-denis-ten-dies-knife-attack-kazakhstan-143110207.html


----------



## billd91

Real-life Adrian Cronauer, inspiration for the movie *Good Morning, Vietnam*, has died at 79.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jon Schnepp has died.
http://www.metalinjection.net/this-...ocalypse-director-jon-schnepp-has-passed-away


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Elmarie Wendel, best known for playing Mrs. Dubcek on _3rd Rock From the Sun,_ died yesterday.  She was 78.


Her daughter, J.C. Wendel was a regular on _Dave's World._


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tony Sparano has died.
https://bleacherreport.com/articles...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jonathan Gold has died.

http://www.scpr.org/news/2018/07/21/84903/beloved-la-food-critic-jonathan-gold-dies-at-57/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nicholas S. Fudge has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/23/entertainment/nicholas-duffy-fudge-wicked-tuna-dead/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Oksana Shachko has committed suicide.
https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/oks...nist-activist-found-dead-paris-182847436.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ellie Soutter has apparently committed suicide.
https://www.businessinsider.com/team-great-britain-snowboarder-ellie-soutter-found-dead-2018-7


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Bruce Lietzke has died.
https://abcnews.go.com/Sports/wireStory/bruce-lietzke-fun-loving-pga-tour-winner-dies-56891058


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Wrestler Nikolai Volkoff died today.  He was 70.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Brian Lawler has committed suicide.
https://sports.yahoo.com/ex-wwe-wrestler-brian-christopher-dies-suicide-attempt-222236562.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jessica Vogel has died.
https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...hen-contestant-westwood-nj-dead-34/883101002/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Charlotte Rae, Mrs. Garret on _The Facts of Life,_ died today.  She was 92.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

V.S. Naipaul has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2018/08/11/world/nobel-laureate-novelist-naipaul-dies/index.html


----------



## billd91

The news has just broken that Aretha Franklin has passed away at 76.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dave Rothenberg has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/david-rothenberg-whose-father-set-133949185.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jill Janus has committed suicide.
http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/huntress-singer-jill-janus-dies-of-apparent-suicide/


----------



## Tonguez

RESPECT


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Kofi Annan, former secretary-general of the UN, died today.  He was 80.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Eddie Willis has died.
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/...-for-motowns-funk-brothers-dead-at-82-713708/


----------



## billd91

Actress Barbara Harris has died.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Ed King has died.
http://ultimateclassicrock.com/lynyrd-skynyrds-ed-king-dead/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robin Leach has died.
https://www-reviewjournal-com.cdn.a...&cap=swipe,navigateTo,cid,fragment,replaceUrl


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Lisa Fleming has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/600-lb-life-star-lisa-161949404.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kyle Pavone has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2018/08/25/entertainment/kyle-pavone-we-came-as-romans-died/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

John McCain has died.
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2018/08/25/john-mccain-dead-at-81.html


----------



## billd91

Playwright Neil Simon has passed away.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Carlos Denogean Has Died
http://loudwire.com/weedeater-drummer-carlos-denogean-died/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Vanessa Marquez (ER) was shot and killed in a confrontation with police.  She was 49.


----------



## Ed Laprade

I just heard that singer/actress, and former child star (The Underpup, et al) Gloria Jean (Schoonover) died a few days ago at 92.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Claire Wineland has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2018/09/03/health/claire-wineland-obit/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Conway Savage has died.
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/...eeds-pianist-conway-savage-dead-at-58-718568/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Michael A. Kennedy has died.
https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...mer-mike-kennedy-killed-car-crash/1184876002/


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Michael A. Kennedy has died.
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/life...mer-mike-kennedy-killed-car-crash/1184876002/




he died in a city about 30 miles from Nashville where I live.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actor and political activist Christopher Lawford, son of Peter Lawford, died Tuesday of a heart attack.   He was 63.


----------



## Raunalyn

Legendary actor Burt Reynolds has died:

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/burt-reynolds-star-deliverance-smokey-185417744.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Mac Miller has died.
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/mac-miller-dead-at-26-720756/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Bill Daily, a regular on _I Dream of Jeannie_ and _The Bob Newhart Show,_ died Tuesday.  He was 91.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Chelsi Smith has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/chelsi-smith-miss-universe-1995-died-age-45-144429631.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Celia Barquín has been killed.
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-45558504


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Nick Connelly has died.
https://sports.yahoo.com/former-minnesota-football-player-dies-22-183102860.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Comic book artist Norm Breyfogle, who worked with Alan Grant on a memorable run on Batman, died Monday of a stroke.  He was 58.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Adam Francis D’Esposito has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/big-wave-surfer-once-survived-035731013.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Paul Curcio has died.
https://www.billboard.com/articles/...ul-curcio-dead-metallica-kill-em-all-producer


----------



## billd91

Marty Balin, co-founder of Jefferson Airplane has passed away at 76.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Mike Leach posted on face book that  "Uncle Duke" Seifreid has passed


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Otis Rush has passed.
https://chicago.suntimes.com/news/legendary-chicago-blues-guitarist-otis-rush-dies-84/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

French singer Charles Aznavour died today.  He was 94.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Geoff Emerick has died.
https://variety.com/2018/music/news/geoff-emerick-beatles-engineer-dead-1202966681/


----------



## freyar

Leon Lederman, 1988 Nobel Laureate in physics for the discovery of the muon neutrino, died today.  He was involved in research that discovered multiple new particles beyond the muon neutrino, including the K meson, the first anti-matter nucleus, and the b quark.  He helped found Fermilab outside Chicago and the Illinois Math and Science Academy (a public magnet high school).  He won many major awards for physics.  Fermilab Press Release


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

C.J. Fuller has died.
https://sports.yahoo.com/reports-former-clemson-running-back-c-j-fuller-dead-004918973.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Will Vinton, a pioneer in clay animation ("Claymation"), died today of multiple myeloma.  He was 70.


----------



## Raunalyn

Scott Wilson, Hershal from The Walking Dead, has been found dead at age 76

https://www.cnn.com/2018/10/07/tv-shows/scott-wilson-actor-obit/index.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Montserrat Caballe has passed away.
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...ie-mercury-dies-barcelona-queen-a8571541.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Alex Spanos has died.
https://sports.yahoo.com/louisville...evelations-college-hoops-trial-225857521.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

George Taliaferro has died.
http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/...irst-african-american-player-drafted-nfl-dies


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Paul Allen, the co-founder of Microsoft, died today of non-Hodgkin's lymphoma.  He was 65.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dennis Hof has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/dennis-hof-nevada-brothel-owner-191830846.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jon James McMurry has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment...eath-airplane-stunt-gone-wrong-171759545.html


----------



## trappedslider

Inventor of green bean casserole dies at 92


https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/inventor-of-green-bean-casserole-dies-at-92


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tony Joe White has passed.
https://www.allaccess.com/net-news/archive/story/181169/tony-joe-white-dead-at-75
[video=youtube;yElb_HGuX5I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yElb_HGuX5I[/video]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

One we missed: Sept. 14, 2018, actress Zienia Merton passed away.
https://scifistorm.org/2018/09/14/space-1999-actress-zienia-merton-1945-2018/


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Convicted criminal Whitey Bulger was killed in prison.


----------



## billd91

Willie McCovey, popular player with the SF Giants, has passed away.

He was also, apparently, a favorite of Charlie Brown. https://www.gocomics.com/peanuts/1962/12/22


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Roy Hargrove has died.
https://www.npr.org/2018/11/03/663895387/roy-hargrove-grammy-winning-jazz-trumpeter-dies-at-49


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Oops!  Thanks for the correction, U.!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Vince Manuwai has died.
https://bleacherreport.com/articles...om&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=editorial


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Wally Triplett has died.
https://bleacherreport.com/articles...ck-player-to-start-an-nfl-game-dies-at-age-92


----------



## Ryujin

TMZ reporting that Stan Lee has died. Hoping they're wrong


----------



## billd91

They aren't the only ones reporting it. Hollywood Reporter's obit for Stan Lee.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Excelsior, Stan.


----------



## megamania

…..darkened day for comic fans.    I had read Marvel had him film the next couple of cameos ahead of time knowing he was near that point.

95 years old.  He had a good life.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

CNN, too.
https://www.cnn.com/2018/11/12/entertainment/stan-lee-obit/index.html


----------



## megamania




----------



## Eltab

A scene from the _Thor Compendium_ comes to mind: 
The last Viking has died in combat (guarding Thor's back, and incidentally setting up so Thor can administer the killing blow upon their foe).  As a thunderstorm builds, Thor creates a funeral pyre and ignites it with a thunderbolt.

Barely visible through the pouring rain, a woman riding a winged horse swoops over the pyre then away, and the form of an old man with one eye watching over all.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

With great power comes great responsibility.

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment...es-stan-lee-spike-lee-obituary-174514140.html


----------



## billd91

Country musician and Hee Haw host, Roy Clark has passed away at 85.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Kim Porter has died.

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment...iend-mother-3-children-dead-47-223232504.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Katherine MacGregor from _Little House on the Prairie_ died Tuesday.  She was 93.


----------



## Ryujin

William Goldman, screenwriter of among other things "The Princess Bride", has died at the age of 87.


----------



## Umbran

Ryujin said:


> William Goldman, screenwriter of among other things "The Princess Bride", has died at the age of 87.




Inconceivable!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ryujin said:


> William Goldman, screenwriter of among other things "The Princess Bride", has died at the age of 87.






Umbran said:


> Inconceivable!



I don't think that word means what you think it means.


----------



## cmad1977

Ryujin said:


> William Goldman, screenwriter of among other things "The Princess Bride", has died at the age of 87.




Gambled with a Sicilian when death was on the line. 
Favorite movie.


----------



## Eltab

Ryujin said:


> William Goldman, screenwriter of among other things "The Princess Bride", has died at the age of 87.




Are you sure - he might be only mostly dead …
… we can hope ...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Cyril Pahinui has passed at 68.
http://www.mauinews.com/news/local-...-slack-key-virtuoso-cyril-pahinui-dies-at-68/

Play on, Cyril.
[video=youtube;Kz7WQ-kPxoM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz7WQ-kPxoM[/video]


----------



## billd91

Did we miss this?
Star Wars producer, Gary Kurtz, died of cancer back in September.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Devin Lima has passed.

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/lfos-devin-lima-dies-41-yearlong-battle-cancer-161041069.html


----------



## megamania

Ray Chavez , 106, last Pearl Harbor survivor passes away.

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...rbor-dies-age-106-n939201?cid=sm_npd_nn_fb_ma


----------



## Eltab

megamania said:


> Ray Chavez , 106, last Pearl Harbor survivor passes away.



The version of this story I saw said he was the oldest, not the last living, survivor.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jose Peralta has died.
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/22/nyregion/jose-peralta-dominican-american-senator-dead.html


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Robert C. McNair has passed.
https://sports.yahoo.com/houston-texans-owner-bob-mcnair-died-81-235213791.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Olivia Hooker, the last surviving witness of the Tulsa race riot and the first black woman to join the Coast Guard, died Wednesday.  She was 103.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Director and cinematographer Nicolas Roeg (_The Man Who Fell to Earth, Don't Look Now_) died last Friday.  He was 90.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Director Bernardo Bertolucci (_Last Tango In Paris_) died today from cancer.  He was 77.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Magician Ricky Jay died last Saturday.  He was 72.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Stephen Hillenburg, who created SpongeBob SquarePants, died Monday from ALS.  He was 57.


----------



## billd91

Breaking news
Reportedly, former US President George H. W. Bush has died.


----------



## Scott DeWar

billd91 said:


> Breaking news
> Reportedly, former US President George H. W. Bush has died.




sad.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ken Berry, from _Mama's Family_ and _F Troop_, died yesterday.  He was 85.


----------



## Eltab

billd91 said:


> Former US President George H. W. Bush has died.



He will probably be remembered for putting together Operation Desert Storm.
He may have wanted to be remembered for "1000 points of light".
He also served a non-spectacular role: to be "the steady hand on the tiller" when half the world (the USSR) collapsed.


----------



## Aeson

I like to remember light hearted things about people. Bush will also be remembered for not allowing broccoli to be served in the White House because of his dislike of it. Broccoli growers were very upset by his vocal dislike of broccoli. And that at 90 he went skydiving on his birthday.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Jael Strauss has died.
https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/antm-alum-jael-strauss-dies-223414371.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Pete Shelley of the Buzzcocks died today of a heart attack.  He was 63.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Luis Valbuena and Jose Castillo have been killed.
https://bleacherreport.com/articles...valbuena-jose-castillo-killed-in-car-accident


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Wrestler Thomas Billington, one of the British Bulldogs and better known as Dynamite Kid, died Wednesday.  He was 60.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Isiah Robertson has died.
http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/25479318/ex-nfl-linebacker-isiah-robertson-killed-texas-car-crash


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Tim Rossovich has died.
http://www.espn.com/nfl/story/_/id/25479318/ex-nfl-linebacker-isiah-robertson-killed-texas-car-crash


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Melvin Dummar, who once claimed that Howard Hughes gave him part of his estate (which inspired the movie _Melvin and Howard_), died December 8.  He was 74.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress Sondra Locke died November 3 of cancer.  She was 74.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Jazz singer Nancy Wilson died yesterday.  She was 81.


----------



## Scott DeWar

GrayLinnorm said:


> Actress Sondra Locke died November 3 of cancer.  She was 74.




Imdb claims cardiac arrest, though some of the treatments for cancer is brutal on the heart

Died 	November 3, 2018 in Los Angeles, California, USA  (cardiac arrest)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Colin Kroll has died.
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-46586518


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Actress and director Penny Marshall died yesterday from diabetes.  She was 75.


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Audrey Geisel, the widow of Dr. Seuss, died Wednesday.  She was 97.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Norman Gimbel has died.
https://variety.com/2018/music/news/norman-gimbel-dead-dies-killing-me-softly-1203096430/


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Dame June Whitfield has died.
https://www.cnn.com/2018/12/29/ente...s-actress-dame-june-whitfield-dies/index.html


----------



## GrayLinnorm

Ray Sawyer of Dr. Hook died December 28.  He was 81.


----------



## Truth Seeker

Thank you everyone, who helped with this thread....Bless.


----------



## Eltab

... and may it be long before you or yours have cause to be mentioned in such threads.


----------

